# has anyone here ever had crayfish?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

just being curious.. :mrgreen:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hmm, you should make the post clear! Good title will welcome people in! No I don't have a crayfish.


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: anyone here have....*

I have blue crayfish, procamberus allenii.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: anyone here have....*

Had.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I used to have some in a 55g community tank...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

I got around 300  http://photobucket.com/albums/v478/Appy/


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol You're in business?


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Are they all youres :|


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Nope, been tempted to but too expensive around here!


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

got some blue


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

how much do they cost?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

around here the blue ones are about $30 and the red ones are $3 or $4


----------



## crazyt123 (Feb 27, 2005)

i have one


----------



## Dann Woog (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah i had one, he got too violent so i gave him up..he later died with a different owner.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

i used to buy the live crayfish at the grocery store and put them a couple in my small tank. we fed them hot dogs! :mrgreen:
but they got aggressive so my uncle put them in his pond. they lived very happily for quite some time


----------

